
Alternative Sources of Advice - fniephaus
https://tratt.net/laurie/blog/entries/alternative_sources_of_advice.html
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
Good advice should give the receiver useful mental frameworks to contextualize
the advice and to even reason it out themselves.

Of course this means that sometimes the advise won't be directly actionable,
but it will be better in the meta sense because it will be like teaching to
fish rather than handing over a fish.

Think of advising like presenting a decision tree to someone that THEY have to
navigate. Your value add was in condensing abstract thoughts into a decision
tree.

~~~
canniballectern
I like to think in terms of a "lens" for seeing the world through. My favorite
advice has often given me a new concept or tool for understanding what I see
in the world.

Sometimes it's a simple as giving a name to a phenomenon you've already
experienced but failed to understand, sometimes as complex as a series of
interrelated concepts that are totally new to you.

------
hliyan
I use McIntyre's Law when both giving and receiving advice: "Under the right
circumstances, anything I tell you could be wrong."

The other habit I've developed is, instead of asking "How can I do X?", I look
for someone who seems to be successful at X and ask "How do _you_ do X?" or
more specifically, "How did you do X in this specific situation?"

